# Lynnhaven/Flounder Love/Aug-17



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

I launched at 9 o’clock from Crab Creek and as I was going across the channel by the lessner bridge, a pod of dolphins went by me fishing and something told me this was going to be my day. I fished like I always do using the same stuff, but this time after 2 years of Kayaking I finally got my 6 fish limit in one outing. As a matter of fact I had all six keepers before the tide was full. I must of least let go, 20 flounder in the 18 to 16 inch range. The ones I kept went like this. Two 23 inch fish, Two 20 inch fish, Two 19 inch fish, and One 18 ½ inch. Here are the pictures.

Mack:fishing: 

http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa33/mack52_2007/?action=view&current=DSC00418.jpg
http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa33/mack52_2007/?action=view&current=DSC00413.jpg
http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa33/mack52_2007/?action=view&current=DSC00412.jpg


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice fish, wish we got em that big down here.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

very nice, very nice.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

mack52 said:


> I launched at 9 o’clock from Crab Creek and as I was going across the channel by the lessner bridge, a pod of dolphins went by me fishing and something told me this was going to be my day. I fished like I always do using the same stuff, but this time after 2 years of Kayaking I finally got my 6 fish limit in one outing. As a matter of fact I had all six keepers before the tide was full. I must of least let go, 20 flounder in the 18 to 16 inch range. The ones I kept went like this. Two 23 inch fish, Two 20 inch fish, Two 19 inch fish, and One 18 ½ inch. Here are the pictures.
> 
> Mack:fishing:
> 
> ...


Congrats on th nice catch. However in th future ya might wanna pay th regs a lil attention before posting... 5 fish limit in Va....

*SUMMER FLOUNDER

[Regulation 4 VAC 20-620-10 et seq.]

Closed Season............January 1 through March 31
Closed Season............July 23 through July 28

Minimum Size Limit............................18.5 inches
Possession Limit.................................5 per person

Flounder regulations were changed on February 27, 2007.

The above flounder restrictions apply to Virginia tidal waters, except that in Virginia's Potomac River tributaries the minimum size limit, closed season, and possession limit will be the same as established by PRFC for the mainstem Potomac River.*


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Your right Cdog*

why did I think it was 6, I will have to catch and release my next few keepers and give back to the bay.
thanks again.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just trying to help, maybe I'll get lucky and catch a keeper tomorrow. Congrats again on a nice day!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

very very nice fish.

sounds like that hole is slammed with big flat ones if u got ur limit, and then released a crapload more


awesome report!



Jesse


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Lynnhaven*

Hmmm....Flatties...Pups...Flatties...Pups....what to do??? Ok, Flatties..I'll post a report tomorrow:fishing:  :fishing:

BTW Mack...nice catching there...watch out for man!!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Lynnhaven*

BTW..Mack,
Tug & I are going to launch out Crab Creek tomorrow in the AM. If you show me a thing or two about the flatties, I'll show you a thing or two about the Pups... :fishing:  PM me for details....

Matt


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*skunk/Tug*

Here are a few tips, Find deep water, Look for the drop offs, and fast moving current. And just simply drift through the spots, don't cast your baits, just drop them down on the bottom, give it about ten yards of slack and drift. I never cast for flounder I drift through the spot I think that are holding fish. Yesterday after I found the first one, that is where I found the rest of them.

Good Luck, if you don't get any today I will PM you and let you know the next time I go.:fishing:


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey, I was the guy in the yellow Ride heading in when you were heading out. 

Nice catch!

I launched in the rain at 6a.m. fished for 3 hours with nothing to show for it and decided to go do chores. 

I'll be out there Monday again.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*nice fish*

what bait?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work there


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work Mack !! Let me know when you're going next !!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

mack52 said:


> why did I think it was 6, I will have to catch and release my next few keepers and give back to the bay.
> thanks again.


It happens since Va. constantly change the rules. Next time you catch 4 or more, make your limit 4 and call it even. Hopefully, you can do it this year before the regs. change again.

Great catch and I'm sure it was fun and you were very excited. Congratulations.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice haul*

Congrats on the catch.


----------

